# Trolling for Crappie



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I will be heading to Watts Bar Lake the first of June and would like to troll for some crappie. 
Does anyone do this with success? If so, can you give me tips on what to use, how to do it, what type of line, poles, setup, etc? Everything you can think of would be great. Speed? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check out this link.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63892also go to crappie.com.there are some good tips on the main page.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

That was a great post. 

Thanks


----------

